# Council Tax on Land and Farm Buildings where I don't live



## plumfarmer (28 February 2015)

I have received a nasty letter from the Council saying I owe £1200 of CouncilTax on my smallholding. My smallholding comprises two undeveloped barns with planning permission and 28 acres of orchards and pasture. The pasture is grazed by farm animals not horses. I live 15 miles in another council district. I pay council on the property where I live. Do I still have to pay another lot of Council tax on my smallholding?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gleeful Imp (28 February 2015)

Council tax is payable on all dwellings - is there a dwelling on the smallholding?


----------



## Pearlsasinger (28 February 2015)

The best thing would be to ring the dept that sent you the nasty letter and ask them to explain it.


----------



## popsdosh (28 February 2015)

If it is council tax they are asking for you must have a residential home on it or somebodies made a mistake.
If there was anything to pay on the smallholding it would have to be business rates which are handled differently .


----------



## plumfarmer (28 February 2015)

Thanks popdosh. Not sure if Gordon Brown started taxing farm buildings.


----------



## Dubsie (1 March 2015)

Farm buildings are exempt. https://www.gov.uk/introduction-to-business-rates/overview


----------



## popsdosh (1 March 2015)

plumfarmer said:



			Thanks popdosh. Not sure if Gordon Brown started taxing farm buildings.
		
Click to expand...

I suspect it is to do with the planning on the buildings as that will then have taken them out of agricultural relief and maybe caused a mix up! you need to talk with them.


----------



## plumfarmer (1 March 2015)

Thanks thynever charged it before. A bit harsh to charge council on an unhabitable buidling even woth planning permission.


----------



## popsdosh (1 March 2015)

plumfarmer said:



			Thanks thynever charged it before. A bit harsh to charge council on an unhabitable buidling even woth planning permission.
		
Click to expand...

Thats why you need to talk to them !


----------



## SuperH (1 March 2015)

My mum had to pay council tax on a barn conversion 6 months after planning was granted (even though the conversion hadn't started).  She had them out on site several times and they refused to back down and told her that 'everyone knows you can build a house in 6 months!'.  Bizarre as I've never heard of this happening to anyone else before, usually they start charging either on occupation or once it is deemed habitable (ie has a kitchen and bathroom fitted).  She appealed it several times but ended up paying, I think she did get a reduced rate for a while.


----------



## plumfarmer (1 March 2015)

Thanks SuperH. At least I know what I'm up against. It does seem unfair.


----------



## Polos Mum (1 March 2015)

Call them and talk to them about what you have and why they think they should bill you.  We recently got a letter informing us they would be coming out to assess our new property for council tax (we don't have a new property just the old one we've renovated and paid tax on the whole time) it turns out it was sent automatically after the building regs sign off was submitted - they just assumed it was a new house !  
Worth a quick call to check it's not some kind of mistake


----------



## Firefly9410 (1 March 2015)

A lot of people I know seem to be getting hit with council tax recently, they are all skint (the councils) and one thing they are doing is checking everything and charging council tax wherever they can, they are looking for anyone who may have slipped through the net previously.


----------

